# New Foster



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a new houseguest - Henson. He's NMR's rescue who's at my house as a foster right now. He was found tied to the door of a vet clinic that was closed and had a broken leg. He had surgery 9/4 to repair the leg and will be on "crate confinement" for a few weeks yet.

He's still very nervous and a bit "skittish" so his first photo is through the crate. He's some sort of a mix - maybe maltese/poodle and not sure what happened with his tail - it's been docked.

I briefly introduced him to Sweetness and Tessa but am going to have to keep them all separated as there was just too much excitement going on.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet little boy! I hope Henson's leg heals completely and that he finds a wonderful home and the love he deserves. :wub: Thank 
you for fostering him!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww. I bet he's going to be a beauty. Can't imagine how someone leaves a pup like that but at least it was at a vet's. I hope he heals fast. Adorable name...makes me think of the Muppets.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, poor little guy. Glad he's with you now and is safe and healing.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks so sweet :wub: I'm sure he'll be adopted in no time once his leg is healed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! There's our boy ~ :wub: 

He is precious. I love him already.

Bless your heart for taking him in. He'll be fine under your love, and care.

And yep, I want to see a pic of that leg. 

Kissies to our little Henson ~ :smootch: 

We love you dearly,

Deb and Gang


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He looks so sweet. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Awwwwee, Cute little boy. Thanks for taking him in and giving him love and care.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love his eyes and his cute little haircut~~Who would leave a little fellow with a broken leg tied to a vet's ofc door after they were closed? So sad but now he is safe and looked after and loved. Thank you for fostering him....he has a second chance in life, thanks to you!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah for Henson and Yeah for you!! He is a sweetheart for sure. Henson, you are in for the royal treatment now little man. And you deserve it!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is a real cutie and you are wonderful for taking him in.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such big, beautiful eyes! You are an absolute angel, Maggie.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Henson found a safe haven. Thank you so much for taking him in. I'm sure he'll blossom in your care.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a sweet little guy, he's adorable. 

How unfortunate that his owner got rid of him, but at LEAST they tied him to a Vet clinic's door...to ensure he got medical attention.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 13 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829370


> What a sweet little guy, he's adorable.
> 
> How unfortunate that his owner got rid of him, but at LEAST they tied him to a Vet clinic's door...to ensure he got medical attention.[/B]


I was thinking the exact same thing! At least it was a vet's office and not just the middle of the road somewhere. Thank you for fostering, I know Tessa and Sweetness will be great foster sisters to him once he is able to play


----------

